# YouTube video needs to be flagged NOW...



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just accidently ran across a HORRIBLE HORRIBLE video on YouTube.   *DO NOT WATCH this video. *However, it does need to be flagged by as many people as possible so that they will remove it. I pretty much knew what I was going to see, but had to watch (at least partially, I couldn't take the whole thing) to see if it really did need to be flagged. I know it won't stop these jerks from doing what they are doing, but no one should see this video. Somehow, the way it's put on the site, you can't copy a URL, or at least I couldn't.
The name of the video is "Bowhunting Pigeons" and yes, it's exactly about what the name implies. I'm so pissed off right now. .......too bad I don't know where these buttholes live. All I know is they are in NY. 
Directly under the video is a "FLAG" button. All you have to do is click on that button and then leave YouTube. Even cut the sound off on your computer. 
You don't have to be logged in to Flag the video.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Do you have a link?


Try this link. Usually there is a direct link to each video but somehow people post videos and put an embedded something or other instead of a URL........I don't know what all that means really,.......just know I didn't see a URL for the video, but I copied this from the Address window......I think it will work.  

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Bowhunting+Pigeons&search=Search


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the warning Renee, I held my hand across the screen and flagged. 

Maggie, I couldn't hang around to copy the link. I found it immediately by searching for "Bowhunting Pigeons".

Renee, I am sorry that you will suffer mental torture for checking the content of the video out. 

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Thanks for the warning Renee, I held my hand across the screen and flagged.
> 
> Maggie, I couldn't hang around to copy the link. I found it immediately by searching for "Bowhunting Pigeons".
> 
> ...


Well, it was awful, to put it mildly. Just SO frustrating to know that this goes on and there's nothing you can really do about it. AND, knowing that there are cruel people in this world and actually SEEING their cruelty.......it's just disgusting. 
I just hope that YouTube will do something.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I flagged it.
Sick, sick people.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Can't flag until I join. I wouldn't look at it and cut the sound off after I heard the jerks laughing.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Flagged, commented & choicely-worded message sent to these scumbags.

Forum members will excuse me if I have somehow forgotten the golden rule that we should try and be _polite_ and _try to reason_ with poor misguided souls such as these.

I mean, we wouldn't want to _antagonize_ them, right?

/sarcasm off.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

If this jerk misses the bird where and who might that arrow hit,I wounder if there is a law against using a hunting bow in a town. THERE SHOULD BE. He also might be breaking the hunting laws as what he is doing is hunting. The fish and game people should arrest this guy just like they did to the Roller guys last year. GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> If this jerk misses the bird where and who might that arrow hit,I wounder if there is a law against using a hunting bow in a town. THERE SHOULD BE. He also might be breaking the hunting laws as what he is doing is hunting. The fish and game people should arrest this guy just like they did to the Roller guys last year. GEORGE


You are right George. I would love nothing better than to see that happen. However, I have no idea what the laws would be or how anyone would find this person. Maybe by reporting it, someone will do something? I doubt it very seriously, but you never know. 
I'd be glad to report the video to someone if anyone knows who that someone would be. However, with having the video flagged, IF YouTube removes it, there would be no proof. 
You just got to believe that someone this cruel will get his payback one day.

PS: You know, I just thought.......how levelheaded you are George. It never crossed my mind that if he missed, he could have harmed a person, a child........I saw red instantly when I saw what he did.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Flagged and commented as animal abuse

John


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I also sent a message to him. That was horrible and disgusting and I hope he dies. I joined just to flag and write him. What an asshole.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Makes me sick. I flagged it too.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi RENEE, I recall that a few years ago where a guy was target shooting his 22 rifle in his back yard.One of his bullets missed the target and struck and killed a woman who was pregnent. Shooting a weapon of any kind can be deadly ,they are not toys for some macho jerk to play with. GEORGE


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I didn't watch it or listen. I flagged as animal abuse. Ryannon, I think your comment is entirely appropriate, IMHO, and exactly what I would like to say. Mine had a few other choice words in it, but of course though I am "logged in" it wouldn't let me post my comment and now I'm even more pissed off.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't know about NY State but in NYC you have:

jacque Shultz....ASPCA....
110 Fifth Ave 2nd Floor
NYC, NY 10011
[email protected]


Jane Hoffman 
Mayor's Alliance for NYC Animals 
244 Fifth Ave Suite R290 
NYC, NY 10001-7604
http://www.animalalliancenyc.org

New york is a big state and I take it we don't know what town these jerks live in but maybe Jacque (sounds like JACK....no EEE) can do something if enough people e-mail her and tell her about the video. Jacque is one tough lady.....if someone told me she was an ex-Marine Corps Gunny Sgt.......I would not doubt them for a moment......but this lady LOVES animals.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

little bird said:


> Don't know about NY State but in NYC you have:
> 
> jacque Shultz....ASPCA....
> 110 Fifth Ave 2nd Floor
> ...



Excellent info, Little Bird - and thank you for posting it.

I'm certainly going to write Ms. Shultz and provide a link to the video so that she can see for herself.

Thank you again for providing the possibility for some constructive action.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryannon said:


> Excellent info, Little Bird - and thank you for posting it.
> 
> I'm certainly going to write Ms. Shultz and provide a link to the video so that she can see for herself.
> 
> Thank you again for providing the possibility for some constructive action.


I just wrote to her also. I was trying to figure out if there's any way to download or save this video, just in case, but I don't see any way of doing that. If Youtube takes it down, it will be lost I guess.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I could understand if he was shooting a pigeon or dove that was actually game and had a season...like our mourning doves here....BUT, feral pigeons aren't game birds nor do they have a season, not to mention he was aiming right at houses! What if he were to hit something or someone other than the bird? To me....killing poor little feral pigeons for fun is like....the worst thing you could do. It's NOT going to solve ANY population "problem", and they weren't going to use the birds for anything (It would be a little better if they were starving and their only source of food was the pigeons. Still would make me sick...)....so....that makes it really inhumane  
There's too many of us running around this world but we don't go around shooting innocent people with arrows! Well....MOST people don't anyways


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I wrote to Ms. Shultz as well, hopefully she can do something. Thanks for that information.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I just wrote to her also. I was trying to figure out if there's any way to download or save this video, just in case, but I don't see any way of doing that. If Youtube takes it down, it will be lost I guess.



Anyone have a video camera???


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

_jacques_@aspca.org

I've a strong feeling that Ms. Shultz is actually _Mr._ Shultz: "Jacques" is the masculine French version for Jack.

Of course, it's always possible that this woman has adopted a man's name, but I personally skirted (!  ) the issue by never making any reference to Mr./Ms. Shultz's gender.

Little Bird seems to opt for the latter possibility; perhaps she can inform us if she knows for sure...

*Update*:

According to Little Bird, _Jacques_ is a woman.

Live and learn.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

.....JACQUE is very, very much a WOMAN.....and really good person.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I just wrote to her also. I was trying to figure out if there's any way to download or save this video, just in case, but I don't see any way of doing that. If Youtube takes it down, it will be lost I guess.



There is a way to download and save YouTube videos. I've never tried it, but if someone wants to, I'll try to find the link and post it here.

Update:

It's actually an application that you have to purchase. Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

little bird said:


> Every time I try to get the video.....I get kicked off the internet.......is it still there??



It's still there.

Try this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvPt6ahDLLU


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Using my considerable computer skills  I did log in, couldn't figure out if they posted my first comment, did it again and now have two.

I did watch it and it almost made me sick.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kimberly_CA said:


> Anyone have a video camera???


I just recorded it with my video camera, so there is now a copy of it, IF, Youtube takes it off their site, which I believe they will.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

joined, flagged, commented, and added to my list of people who should die horribly in the most excruciating and agonizingly protracted way possible.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryannon said:


> There is a way to download and save YouTube videos. I've never tried it, but if someone wants to, I'll try to find the link and post it here.
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


I took a look at this site. You have to download something in order for it to work and if I downloaded something and it messed up my computer, my husband would KILL me, so I opted for recording it on my video camera. I can now download it to my computer.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I just recorded it with my video camera, so there is now a copy of it, IF, Youtube takes it off their site, which I believe they will.


With all respects, don't hold your breath.

YouTube (now owned by Google) is notoriously slow and unresponsive to flagging. Or at least has been up until the present.

That's why a message to (and from) Ms. Shultz might carry the required weight to get them moving on this issue.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Boy.....!!!.......do I have a Bi_chy computer......it WILL NOT let me view that video.....every time I click on to the link......kicks me off the internet completely. OK, computer experts......tell me what am I doing wrong???


I'm a FAR cry from being a computer expert..... ....LOL, so I have no idea. Did you try looking at another video to see if it still happens?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

little bird said:


> Boy.....!!!.......do I have a Bi_chy computer......it WILL NOT let me view that video.....every time I click on to the link......kicks me off the internet completely. OK, computer experts......tell me what am I doing wrong???


Your computer is too smart to let you see it!! Sounds like a software glitch somewhere. Can you try on a different puter, maybe at work or ??


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow pretty sick... someone needs to make a video responce.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

PERMANENT VACATION like Shi. It's a real old MAC.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, try going to You Tube and putting in "Bowhunting Pigeons" and get it that way.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I did........got kicked off!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> PERMANENT VACATION like Shi. It's a real old MAC.....think maybe it got religion cause I send so many religious e-mails????


It's probably a blessing in disguise.  Trust me, you don't REALLY want to watch it. I saw it the first time and just had to watch it again in order to record it. I can't imagine what that poor bird must have been feeling and thinking. The really sad part is that the arrow didn't kill the bird. The first time OR the second time. I'll have that image in my head for a long time. Very sad.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Oh No!*

How horrid can these &%%^*(  be? I only read all of your posts, because I am on dial-up, and never could get Youtube.... Sounds like I am not missing anything. I can't watch anything like that.  I also think they ARE breaking the law, with the discharge of any weapon within city limits in the first place, and then there is the animal cruelty.  I hope they get caught, and get what is coming to them! 
Maybe it is a good thing I can't get it, as it might corrupt my computer! Snowbird Sue


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I also sent an email to Ms. Schultz. Let's hope that the perpetrators can be located and taught a lesson...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, the person who posted this video also has other videos and a couple of them have cars with tags on them. I can't read the tags, but I bet someone could if they were serious about finding these idiots.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

. I flagged the video too on youtube, is just horrible thing and makes me very angry.

This might be useful for someone if you are trying to get that video. Is a bit complicated and I have become a bit rusty with computers lately.

There might be a way to save the video on your computers. I do not manage to do it myself because of haw retarded the new software is overprotected but I think someone with another type of computer or windows might be able to. Basically some computers or older operating systems will keep and save every page you have visited in your Temporary files folder. Is not just the browsing history in the pages themselves, are the pictures, videos and everything you have seen and visited. 

Anyway first clear all your browsing history, most of us do it from the Internet explorer of firefox or whatever browser you are using. This will help you find the video in your computer easier.. Then go to youtube and load the video, you don’t have to watch it but make sure is all loaded. Then you go into the computer in your LOCAL DISK C , then go to DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS, then go to your users name(the user name your pc has should be there) or at ALL USERS or it could be just under USER basically just look around until you find LOCAL SETTINGS folder where you should find either TEMP or TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES. Disconect yourself from the internet and look into the TEMP folder and trough the files and see if there is any avi or any kind of extension that might resemble and could contain a video file in it and try to open it. Some of you should find the video you just watched on from youtube. 
Some computers might have the Temporary files hidden some ware else
I should also mention that the computer might give you a little warning box about the fact that is unsafe to open a file from there and blah blah blah and probably is but they overexaggerate.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, the person who posted this video also has other videos and a couple of them have cars with tags on them. I can't read the tags, but I bet someone could if they were serious about finding these idiots.


Niiiiiiiiiiiice. Let's hope so.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, the person who posted this video also has other videos and a couple of them have cars with tags on them. I can't read the tags, but I bet someone could if they were serious about finding these idiots.


Im all over downloading it... ill get it up and see about the plates!


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

What's your Mac's model and processor speed?

What OS and what browser are you running?

With anything like an iMac or better, plus OS9 or better, you should be able to connect to YouTube.

If it crashes when you try, there's a conflict that can only be resolved by more expert advice. You can find this on the official Mac forum*:

http://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa


as well as among a number of other very good Mac/Apple user help forums on Google:

http://lowendmac.com/

and:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1G1_____ENXX250&q=apple+mac+user+forums&btnG=Search


*you have to register, but it's no big deal. And the people there are very helpful.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

So far the plates on the camaro are CHK 1685 or 1665... sry youtube has a pretty low pix. rate. but all the other cars dont give you a good shot of the plates... sry about that.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Matt I was looking at the same thing, that CHK CII or whatever ir is must come from a state or something or maybe a town, i don't know haw cars are numbered and the rules in USA


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Bowhunting is not the choice of the humane hunter to begin with ( I'm not a hunter, but it just seems to me like a way to wound rather than quickly dispatch an animal). 

And to bowhunt something so innocent, purely for entertainment purposes is sick, sick, sick.

I hope the humane society has some pull with Youtube and can have the video removed and its creators charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*got the video*

That has got to be one of the sickest things I've seen in a long time!! I used SnagIt to capture the video directly from YouTube as an AVI so that I can email it to LittleBird's contacts along with a screen capture of the guys screen name and listing of all 8 of his videos. If anyone wants to AVI to email to anyone else just let me know.

Hopefully we can find some legal entity that can go after this guy by requiring YouTube to hand over his identity!

Anything to make his life miserable!!!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

looks like CN -1665 to me


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well he hasn't comitted a crime... so you guys cant prosecute him... no matter how much *WE* would like to.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Not true Matt......animal abuse is a crime in NY and so is killing wildlife out of season without a permit. You may not trap or shoot or net or take any wild critter in NY....it is against the law......a misdemeanor I think......but it is illegal.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I thought that pigeons were the exception... But there isnt a judge in The U.S. that would fine or jail anyone for cruelty to pigeons...


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> I thought that pigeons were the exception... But there isnt a judge in The U.S. that would fine or jail anyone for cruelty to pigeons...



I wouldn't bet on that. Especially with video evidence of the way it's being done. Not to mention the fact that this guy is using a lethal weapon in the middle of an inhabited area.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

A while back we had a video of some jerk flying his hawk under wires when the hawk landed on a transformer it got electrocuted it looks like the same jerk. .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> I thought that pigeons were the exception... But there isnt a judge in The U.S. that would fine or jail anyone for cruelty to pigeons...


Matt,
There is evidence that there is a strong link between animal abuse/cruelty/torture and people that progress to commit cruel acts toward people. Animal cruelty is a red flag for mental health professional, judges and prosecuting attorneys.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yes but the point I was going for is many look at them like they are JUST PIGEONS... now you would be right for any animal our society had any respect for... but like I said many people see JUST PIGEONS.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I absolutely agree with everyone's opinion about animal cruelty. As I said in my earlier post I am planning to send the AVI file and screen shots to Little Bird's contacts (or would be happy to send the AVI file and screen shots to anyone who wants to contact other agencies).

So far Hope this helps...

I have contacted and sent the AVI video file and screen shots to the NY State Department of Environmental Conservation -- Division of Law Enforcement: http://www.dec.ny.gov/regulations/2460.html

I learned the following from http://www.dec.ny.gov/regulations/2442.html
*Loaded Guns, Discharge Distances, Lights, and Guns*
_Question: _How far from a building do I have to be to discharge my firearm?
_Answer: _You *cannot discharge a firearm or bow* within 500 feet of any school, playground, occupied factory or church. You *cannot discharge a firearm or bow within 500 feet of a dwelling*, farm building, or structure unless you own it, lease it, are an immediate member of the family, an employee, or have the owner's consent. This does not apply to the discharge of a shotgun over water when hunting migratory game birds and no dwelling, public structure, livestock, or person is in the line of fire.

We have no idea if these people own the building they are shooting at...

I've sent the vide to Marilyn Bentz, Executive Director of the National Bowhunter Education Foundation, to see if there's anything her agency can do to help.

I'll continue looking into laws about discharging a bow in such a residential area.

I know what you mean Matt about people seeing pigeons - but I'll bet if you point people toward weapon discharge in a residential area they'll see more than pigeons and we'll have gotten one more cruel sicko off the streets - or at least alot poorer.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a couple of very warped and poor excuses for human beings. How incredibly cruel and sad.

Terry


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> I absolutely agree with everyone's opinion about animal cruelty. As I said in my earlier post I am planning to send the AVI file and screen shots to Little Bird's contacts (or would be happy to send the AVI file and screen shots to anyone who wants to contact other agencies).
> 
> So far Hope this helps...
> 
> ...



Good going, Dezirrae - that's the kind of faith (in one's own actions) than can move mountains


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Ryannon - but I'm only following other's leads here. Though I did find something VERY interesting on the ASPCA web site (http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=cruelty_report):

*Websites that Depict Animal Cruelty*
The Internet delivers an astounding array of images and ideas into homes across the world. But not all of these images are particularly animal-friendly. In fact, some of what is being sold and shown online crosses into the realm of criminal activity. And in some cases, there are laws against showing and selling these images.

To report websites that display acts of cruelty to animals, please contact the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the Department of Justice.​
What the heck... contact them too!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes There Are Laws That You Can't Hunt Near Homes. I Think This Link Needs to Be Sent To Wildlife And Game Department. Video's And things Uploaded can be traced Back To The Presons Home And Account. I Hate people Like That just Killing For Fun. Thats Sick.


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

After 30 years in Law Enforcement and now retired, I would love to take him around the back of his house for about 5 or 10 minutes and see if he would still be acting the fool when we came back around to the front!!!!!!!!! *Flagged as animal abuse*


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Flagged it and left a comment.

So how many times does it need to be flagged anyway? 
I never flagged before on youtube.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KIPPY said:


> Flagged it and left a comment.
> 
> So how many times does it need to be flagged anyway?
> I never flagged before on youtube.


It should already be gone .. enough of us have flagged it for that to happen.

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Nope it is still there as of now... but boy i can sure tell your guys' comments... not because of you used the same names but ... wow... some pretty strong language... But it is for something that a few sob and "others" can be thrown around and be excused... i guess...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Were dealing with you tube. It's pretty much expected but anything involving physical abuse is just wrong. Unless of course these idiots who did this video want to kick each others *** then I would be more then happy to give them better rating.

I honestly did not have the nerve to watch the video but I trust you guys.

I can't believe they haven't removed the video.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Nope it is still there as of now... but boy i can sure tell your guys' comments... not because of you used the same names but ... wow... some pretty strong language... But it is for something that a few sob and "others" can be thrown around and be excused... i guess...


You know what, Matt .. it's always best to be polite, to the point, and as politically correct as you can be .. still, I'm the one who called them SOB's. I'm required and expected to be "nice" here on Pigeon-Talk, but I'm not always that way other places when I think a bit of bad language and name calling can make a point. In the end result, I shouldn't have called them SOB's, but I did, and it made me feel good for a minute or two .. that doesn't make it right.

Terry


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> Thanks Ryannon - but I'm only following other's leads here. Though I did find something VERY interesting on the ASPCA web site (http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=cruelty_report):
> 
> /snip
> 
> ...




Dezirrae, 

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=cruelty_report):

is one great resource for links (and phone numbers) to various animal protection and law-enforcement agencies which exist to handle cases like this.

It's early morning here and I've slept very little, but I am going to get on this later on: I'm ahead of the East Coast by six hours anyway. 

Thanks for posting it: I can already see what I'm going to be doing early this evening


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

If you think all of that was crude, you really don't wanna read the private message I sent the idiot.  Geez he ruined my day, poor pidjy. He was just sitting there all pleasant like  Hopefully he's sitting on Steve Irwins shoulder right now.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I flaged it as well and so did my son. I can't believe that people will record their stupidness. I guess there are all kinds out there. I did not watch it as I just couldn't stand it and would be a mental image I would never forget. I see things like this and just want to let me Short fused polish temper loose on them. I can tolerate alot of things but can't tolerate animal abuse or Ex husbands. 

Cindy


----------



## pigeedoodle (Dec 11, 2007)

I was only able to watch to the point of the proof of the poor pigoen's extreme suffering (I don't want to be graphic) but what made my skin crawl beyond all was the insane laughing. These people frighten me -- it's like they are from another planet. You can be face to face with them and they feel no shame no understanding. I do rescue in my dog breed and I've been involved in some horrific cases and these people don't care. I just hope they don't have kids and pass this on to them (who knows how they treat them too). Does anyone have other pigeon lists? The more people who see this and respond the more likely something will happen. When we have a problem in my dog breed we send it everywhere. One voice can be ignored but many many all at once can be effective. My first pigeon was a injured wild bird who looked just like that one. He became so tame I could call him down off the roof of my parent's garage. People like that will never have an experience like that. 
Con


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Does anyone have other pigeon lists? The more people who see this and respond the more likely something will happen.


Thanks for the reminder, I have posted it on fprc.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeedoodle said:


> I was only able to watch to the point of the proof of the poor pigoen's extreme suffering (I don't want to be graphic) but what made my skin crawl beyond all was the insane laughing. These people frighten me -- it's like they are from another planet. You can be face to face with them and they feel no shame no understanding. I do rescue in my dog breed and I've been involved in some horrific cases and these people don't care. I just hope they don't have kids and pass this on to them (who knows how they treat them too). Does anyone have other pigeon lists? The more people who see this and respond the more likely something will happen. When we have a problem in my dog breed we send it everywhere. One voice can be ignored but many many all at once can be effective. My first pigeon was a injured wild bird who looked just like that one. He became so tame I could call him down off the roof of my parent's garage. People like that will never have an experience like that.
> Con


Great insight. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee, 

Thank you so much for the warning! I couldn't watch it, but I didn't need to. The title said it all.

There are some really good comments from our members!


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

I flagged and commented on it...SUCH LOSERS!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

So I guess flagging doesn't matter on you tube. 

I had to leave another comment not sure if I can flag again.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> So I guess flagging doesn't matter on you tube.


Here are some excerpts from their Guidelines :



> We Review Videos Flagged As Inappropriate
> 
> Okay, this one is more about us than you. When a video gets flagged as inappropriate, we review the video to determine whether it violates our Terms of Use—flagged videos are not automatically taken down by the system. If we remove your video after reviewing it, you can assume that we removed it purposefully, and you should take our warning notification seriously. Take a deep breath, read our Terms of Use and try to see it from our perspective. If you find other videos on YouTube with the same violations, please flag them so we can review them as well!
> 
> ...


If their behaviour is illegal then perhaps the authorities will pursue the matter.

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I flagged it as well along with my son Ryan. What are people thinking of these days? Is there no respect for Gods creatures anymore? I didn't watch the video as that would be a mental image I would never forget and would be ultimate torture to myself. People will get theirs back 1000 folds in my book. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you go read the comments, this guy has FINALLY realized that people have seen this video and are very upset about it. Not that it mattered to him as you can read in his reply. I just can't figure out why Youtube hasn't done anything about this yet. I suppose there are at least hundreds of videos that we don't even know about and they probably get hundreds, if not 1000's of "flag" messages every day. BUT.......seems to me they've had enough time to investigate. I think that they don't really even care, which is frustrating, cause I don't know how else you would contact these people.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been using Dezirrae's link to contact as many agencies (including the FBI) as possible. Going a little further into other links, I discovered that the ASPCA has a public forum where - once you register - it's possible to post a story and even embed YouTube videos.

The link to the main ASPCA Community page is here:

http://aspcacommunity.ning.com/

The explanation of how to register and what you can post is here:

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=now_ning_guide

I'm ramping myself up to register, tell the story and post the video. It should produce some sort of effect, and I'm hoping it will contribute to nailing these nuckle-draggers.

If anyone else wants to post, please feel free: the greater the exposure and outrage, the more liklihood that someone, somwhere, will know what buttons to push to get appropriate action - including criminal prosecution.

Update: registration process is very fast and simple.

Going to see what and where I can post now....

Update:

Posted video and my own commentary in the Video section: it shows up just fine.

Later on will repost same in various forum interest groups.

I figure: every little bit helps. You never know who's going to see this and react. The more exposure it gets, the greater the possibility of something actually happening.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I have reason to believe his last name is "Parga" (or possibly "Pargs" or "Parg"). His user name is bigpargs2 and on his comments there is a message from someone called "adamparga" that says "sup brudda, i'm coming home in a week". So that would really really help any investigation.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

So we have his crime obviously, his face, his age (20), his state (new york) and possibly his last name. God I would really like something to happen to him.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

His first name is Andy, his friend in the video says very clearly, "So you gonna pop him at two yards, Andy?" He then goes on to call him Andy like 4 or 5 times. I couldn't watch it again, but I listened and it's there over and over again.

Andy Parga.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Kimberly_CA said:


> His first name is Andy, his friend in the video says very clearly, "So you gonna pop him at two yards, Andy?" He then goes on to call him Andy like 4 or 5 times. I couldn't watch it again, but I listened and it's there over and over again.
> 
> Andy Parga.



The make, color, year and most of the license plate in the car video is clearly visible as well...

If any official agency - and especially the ASPCA - decides to take action, there's enough info to identify and nail this guy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you try finding an Andy or Andrew in the whole state of NY, nothing comes up. However, if you look ONLY for the last name, Parga, the above is the only listed name beginning with an "A".........


_Name and address removed to protect the "possible" innocent. _


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful. I am so tempted to call that number and open with "so, do you like pigeons?". But I will hold myself.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kimberly_CA said:


> Beautiful. I am so tempted to call that number and open with "so, do you like pigeons?". But I will hold myself.


Yea, I thought about that too, BUT.....we don't REALLY know that this is the person in the video. There was another name (Edward) I believe at the same address and like I said, this is the only listed name. If your phone number is unlisted, it won't show up at all, so...................


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

The plot thickens...

_UPDATE!_

I just received a query by an FBI agent concerning my mention of the Camaro license plate number which is visible in a separate video. I'm going to post him a link to it now - plus (with her permission) the name and address that Lovebirds discovered - with the mention that it is _only the result of a name-search and not conclusive proof._


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryannon said:


> The plot thickens...
> 
> _UPDATE!_
> 
> I just received a query by an FBI agent concerning my mention of the Camaro license plate number which is visible in a separate video. I'm going to post him a link to it now - plus (with her permission) the name and address that Lovebirds discovered - with the mention that it is _only the result of a name-search and not conclusive proof._


GO FOR IT!!!!! WITH MY BLESSINGS!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OH!! You guys rock! i am just now seeing all this, i flagged and posted also, i really really hope something will be done to these losers! I could tell a lot of us posted replies on there too! I didnt watch it either, i just cant, it will ruin my whole week. I hear, see, and read enough cruelty as it is, and it's too much as it is.
You guys are AWESOME! Thats why i love you all soooo much!  
Gotta go for now, but i have heard of people getting caught and prosecuted for posting videos of animal cruelty. There was a case of a cat, another of a puppy, i wont go into more detail, but i thought i was brave enough to watch those, and i regret it to this day. i mean, these are the images my own brain couldnt conjure up in my worst nightmares. By watching them, i then cannot forget them.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

I'll keep everyone posted if and when any new info comes in...

Crossing my fingers


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Syosset, NY appears to be in or around Long Island. It has been many years since I was in NY and wondered if this area would have very much rural area like I saw in some of this guy's videos - like his burning rubber, etc. with his truck. When I looked at the videos I thought may be upper state NY.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syosset,_New_York

Just a note of caution - I think this name should be removed until someone knows for sure that this is the guy. If it is someone else, I expect they would be really ticked off if they found out.

I would have PM'd Renee about this but so many others have mentioned the name either in quotes or outright that I decided to post it. Maybe if each poster could go back and redo their post it would help?

May be just my paranoia at work but I don't want any one hurt by this except the true culprit.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He appears to be registered under the same user name (same location) on e-bay and has made recent purchases, so the sellers would be able to confirm his address if approached by the authorities.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Just a note of caution - I think this name should be removed until someone knows for sure that this is the guy. If it is someone else, I expect they would be really ticked off if they found out.


Specially as there seems to be a New York Supreme Court Judge that shares that name!

Cynthia


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

You guys are talking about the name with the address and phone number, right?


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> He appears to be registered under the same user name (same location) on e-bay and has made recent purchases, so the sellers would be able to confirm his address if approached by the authorities.
> 
> Cynthia



Good find.

The items he purchased really correspond: car tools and a 'humorous' toolbox sticker with the 'F' word.

As far as I can see, he's a buyer rather than a seller, so no way to determine where he lives....as yet.

What's for sure is that eBay has the info.

Have forwarded this to the agent who messaged me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kimberly_CA said:


> You guys are talking about the name with the address and phone number, right?


Yes, that is what I'm talking about. The prior postings, to me, were just "guessing" about the name but the phone # and address makes it too specific.

Plus, the name "Anthony" is not close to being "Andrew" or "Andy".


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea, Maggie, you are right. I fixed my post. I think everyone who used it in a quote should do the same thing. If it IS him, the proper authorities can find out the info just as easy, if not easier than I did and if it's NOT him, it shouldn't be posted and either way, there's nothing that we can do about it anyway.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Maybe the brother will be easier to trace as we know his name and age and he said he would be coming home, so location is the same. He is the elder, possibly named after the father? One could lead to the other.

Cynthia


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i believe it has been removed


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

i don't see the video either, it sure took them long time to remove it


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just looked and it is still there. 

Actually, it appears as one of bigpargs2 videos, but when I double click it to play (having covered the screen and turned off the sound) it doesn't play.

That is progress, but I still want him hunted down and punished!

Cynthia


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

It appears to be neutralized.

That's a _record time_ reaction for YouTube: trust me, I know what I'm talking about.

Hope that the Feds had something to do with it, and are on this guy's case. Thanks to the input of forum members, it shouldn't be at all difficult for the FBI to identify him if they want to pursue the issue.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

if you click on it - you're right - it won't play... look above the list of videos and you'll see a pink or red line saying "This video has been removed by the user." and if you click on his screen name it says "This account is closed"... So.... not sure if YouTube shut him down or if he shut himself down or what - but the bottom line is "he's outta there!!"

You *all *are the greatest!! I did have a chance to read most of the comments and we sure let our voice be heard! 

Ryannon - let us know if you hear anything else from the FBI person... I still would like to see that poor excuse for a human be tossed behind bars


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> So.... not sure if YouTube shut him down or if he shut himself down or what - but the bottom line is "he's outta there!!"


If it was him then too little, too late!


I don't know if any of you are familiar with this sketch, but for "soccer hooligans" read "bigpargas2 and co".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP2xarcSEW8


Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is wonderful news. Big cheer to all who contributed to having this taken off - Renee, especially, for finding it in the first place and sounding the alarm. I have been so impressed with our members. Ryannon, you have been wonderful - thank you so much.

Could posts 86 and 88 be fixed so the name, address and phone # is removed in the quotes.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> if you click on it - you're right - it won't play... look above the list of videos and you'll see a pink or red line saying "This video has been removed by the user." and if you click on his screen name it says "This account is closed"... So.... not sure if YouTube shut him down or if he shut himself down or what - but the bottom line is "he's outta there!!"



to me, because the account is _closed_, it sounds more like google / youtube shut it down rather than him doing it himself. they might do that if they FINALLY responded to all the flagging, evaluated the clip and determined that the video violates their posting guidelines (copied here earlier by another member), which it clearly does...*OR*...and I *hope *this is what happened...some authority or other has made contact with youtube about this. since it clearly violates their own guidelines, and possibly the law, if local or federal law enforcement came calling about it they'd be likely to slam the lid shut on that half-wit and wipe their hands of him. anyway, i hope that's it. and that would mean the law is on his case, now.


----------



## countryfried85 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey i know you guys are pissed about the video which is why i took it off you tube. they didn't cancel my account, i did as a gesture of good faith. i took the first move in accepting that this video was offensive to people. if you don't want to see this video again stop digging into it that deeply. first of all i am the person who posted the video and the person who had the bow use to be my neighbor, and in case you were wonder his name is not andy parga. by the sounds of you discussion you guys better chill with your little csi investigation making implamentaions against a new york state supreme court justice doesnt seem like something you want to get your hands on. so i am willing to make a deal that is everyone post here and agree to drop it and i will trust you on it, or i will simply make another fake you tube account and post it again, you choose.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Oh... you came to the wrong place... and said the wrong things... I already feel sorry for you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> so i am willing to make a deal that is everyone post here and agree to drop it and i will trust you on it, or i will simply make another fake you tube account and post it again, you choose.


Hello Countrifried 85, welcome to pigeons.biz

If you have taken the trouble to read the posts on this site you will realise that we love pigeons and despise anyone that harms them. We hope that by joining this site you too will learn to appreciate that pigeons are gentle, intelligent and trusting birds that must be protected.

However, we do not appreciate threats, and if you make another fake youtube account and post again we will redouble our efforts to track you down and ensure that you suffer the legal consequences of your actions. You choose.

Cynthia


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

countryfried85 said:


> hey i know you guys are pissed about the video which is why i took it off you tube. they didn't cancel my account, i did as a gesture of good faith. i took the first move in accepting that this video was offensive to people. if you don't want to see this video again stop digging into it that deeply. first of all i am the person who posted the video and the person who had the bow use to be my neighbor, and in case you were wonder his name is not andy parga. by the sounds of you discussion you guys better chill with your little csi investigation making implamentaions against a new york state supreme court justice doesnt seem like something you want to get your hands on. so i am willing to make a deal that is everyone post here and agree to drop it and i will trust you on it, or i will simply make another fake you tube account and post it again, you choose.



Dude, there's no choice: you're toast.

It's out of our hands.

If you want to get in touch with the FBI and deal with them (before they start dealing with you), here's the address of the agent who contacted me and who's on your case:

[email protected]


----------



## countryfried85 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow you guys are fast i will give you that you already resonded and it hasnt even been an hour. well i just want to come out and say that i understand you love pigeons thats cool, i personally like cars. we all have different intrests. so i will help you guy out i am going to find every video i possiabally can that demonstrates what i have learned your deffination of animal cruelty to be and i will post it here so that all these people can begin investigating the video and the user that posted it and also report it to the FBI. if you will excuse me i have some videos to find for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

countryfried85 said:


> hey i know you guys are pissed about the video which is why i took it off you tube. they didn't cancel my account, i did as a gesture of good faith. i took the first move in accepting that this video was offensive to people. if you don't want to see this video again stop digging into it that deeply. first of all i am the person who posted the video and the person who had the bow use to be my neighbor, and in case you were wonder his name is not andy parga. by the sounds of you discussion you guys better chill with your little csi investigation making implamentaions against a new york state supreme court justice doesnt seem like something you want to get your hands on. so i am willing to make a deal that is everyone post here and agree to drop it and i will trust you on it, or i will simply make another fake you tube account and post it again, you choose.


I'm not saying this in a mean spirited way,countryfried, but seriously...you and whoever else was involved in this video need the help of a mental health professional. I am deeply concerned for you and doubt you may not have the ability to connect with others deeply or in a loving way.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> i am going to find every video i possiabally can that demonstrates what i have learned your deffination of animal cruelty to be and i will post it here so that all these people can begin investigating the video and the user that posted it and also report it to the FBI. if you will excuse me i have some videos to find for you.


That is very decent of you, we appreciate the help.

Cynthia


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

It is alittle late to make right. 
"The die is cast." -Julius Caesar


----------



## countryfried85 (Jan 11, 2008)

you know for people that are looking out for the wellbeing of people and animals alike you are not very willing to realize that it takes a bigger person to accept that what he or she has done is wrong. i could have just left the video up and only god knows how long it would take for them to take it down, whould you have prefered that?i know that it upset some people and i had enough understanding to take it down for those people. you are very quick to slander people and very slow to forgive them with the exception of the one post from cynthia, and i thank her for her understanding the rest of you should take some lessons from her. she is a genuine person,one that can forgive people for accepting the responsibility that the material posted was offensive to others.

-countryfried85-


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cynthia is all you say and more. We adore her.
I can't see that you are accepting any responsibility what so ever for the cruelty done to another creature. That is very frightening to me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

countryfried85 said:


> hey i know you guys are pissed about the video which is why i took it off you tube. they didn't cancel my account, i did as a gesture of good faith. i took the first move in accepting that this video was offensive to people. if you don't want to see this video again stop digging into it that deeply. first of all i am the person who posted the video and the person who had the bow use to be my neighbor, and in case you were wonder his name is not andy parga. by the sounds of you discussion you guys better chill with your little csi investigation making implamentaions against a new york state supreme court justice doesnt seem like something you want to get your hands on. so i am willing to make a deal that is everyone post here and agree to drop it and i will trust you on it, or i will simply make another fake you tube account and post it again, you choose.


Well, let me say "thank you" for taking down the video. I hope that in the future, you'll "think before you jump"......so to speak. It just so happens that we, being pigeon people, saw your video. Trust me, if it had been ANY type of animal, someone, somewhere, would have done the same thing that we've done. 
I think you realize from the responses and comments on your video, that it was wrong what you did. We can only hope now that there's not some baby pigeons out there starving to death because you killed their Father or Mother. 
No living being, animal or human, deserves to be harmed and go through what that bird went through. 
I for one do appreciate you seeing that taking down the video was the right thing to do.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Country fried,

It's not so much that you put it on you tube, but the fact that you and friends acted like that toward another living thing the way you did. Putting it on you tube was the next step which is bragging about your inhumane actions. I would be very quick to forgive if I thought you had a genuine change of mind about what you did to helpless birds. Yes, you can find all kinds of examples of inhumane treatment of animals, birds and people. They are out there. It doesn't take much in the way of intelligence to smash or kill something. Jeeze, a monkey can beat something to death with a rock. It sure isn't something to take pride in. It simply shows that there are a number of people out there who either use their minds to be destructive toward other living things or that they don't have the smarts to do anything else. That is looser mentality. It's a choice you make.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Let it go.........*

Maybe some here will not agree with what I'm about to say, but.........this person DID take down the video. 
Now what they did to the pigeon is over and done with. Our members here have notified the proper authorities and have about done all we can do.
I don't see any point in beating this matter to death with this person here on a forum. 
If he/she is TRULY sorry for what they did, then we've won half the battle. IF they ARE NOT sorry for what they did, nothing we do HERE is going to make them change their ways. 
We can only hope that they just might get curious and start reading some of the GOOD things on our site and have a change of heart, or at the very least, not torture any more animals of any kind. 
This person COULD have come to our forum and been a very nasty person and COULD have said some very hateful things. 
As it is, the video is down, no one else has to see it and that's ONE of our objectives and with a group effort, we accomplished it.
Now, what happens next is out of our hands and whether there are consequences for this person actions, remains to be seen and it's possible that we'll never even know the final outcome. 
And.......Countryfried.........you just might want to take a gander around our forum and see just what we are all about. You could be pleasantly surprise. You just might come to realize that a pigeon is not what you THINK and what you percieve them to be.
There have been COUNTLESS people that had the same views as you. A pigeon is "just a pigeon"..........and then they had a close encounter with one and realized that everything they had heard and been taught was far from true.
Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Countryfried........if or when you have a few spare minutes.......go read this story. It's just the tip of the iceburg. 

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

He just took it down thinking he could somehow appeal to our good nature with his "deal," which benifits HIM more by not going to jail! You did it, and it's not just the POSTING of the video, its the ACTION! I have known people that did horrible things to animals, when i was young and lived in the country, and let me tell you, they were only "sorry" for what they did when the cops came knocking on their door. Then they would later joke about how funny it was, and how they got off again. I still think you need to go to Jail, and Ryannon, PLEASE keep this up! PLEASE! TOO LITTLE PEOPLE GET BUSTED FOR THIS! This is not something you can just apologize for, you didnt eat my potato chips on accident, you didnt step on my foot on the bus, you killed an innocent anuma, and i am SURE it wasnt the first time.
Seriously, Listen to Charis, you really do need mental health counseling, and i dont mean that in a condenscending manner, i mean that for your health, your parents health, maybe your future kids/wifes wellbeing, and every future animal that crosses your path. 
You think you can make a deal just so you are not busted, i think you are thinking wrong! And you cannot make a deal that if we keep up with this you will post more of these videos, because, guess what! THE POLICE/FEDS WILL DO IT FOR US!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Maybe some here will not agree with what I'm about to say, but.........this person DID take down the video.
> Now what they did to the pigeon is over and done with. Our members here have notified the proper authorities and have about done all we can do.
> I don't see any point in beating this matter to death with this person here on a forum.
> If he/she is TRULY sorry for what they did, then we've won half the battle. IF they ARE NOT sorry for what they did, nothing we do HERE is going to make them change their ways.
> ...


Renee,

I agree with you. I was the last to post, I wish I hadn't now as I think you are right on.

Margaret


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> He just took it down thinking he could somehow appeal to our good nature with his "deal," which benifits HIM more by not going to jail! You did it, and it's not just the POSTING of the video, its the ACTION! I have known people that did horrible things to animals, when i was young and lived in the country, and let me tell you, they were only "sorry" for what they did when the cops came knocking on their door. Then they would later joke about how funny it was, and how they got off again. I still think you need to go to Jail, and Ryannon, PLEASE keep this up! PLEASE! TOO LITTLE PEOPLE GET BUSTED FOR THIS! This is not something you can just apologize for, you didnt eat my potato chips on accident, you didnt step on my foot on the bus, you killed an innocent anuma, and i am SURE it wasnt the first time.
> Seriously, Listen to Charis, you really do need mental health counseling, and i dont mean that in a condenscending manner, i mean that for your health, your parents health, maybe your future kids/wifes wellbeing, and every future animal that crosses your path.
> You think you can make a deal just so you are not busted, i think you are thinking wrong! And you cannot make a deal that if we keep up with this you will post more of these videos, because, guess what! THE POLICE/FEDS WILL DO IT FOR US!!!



Word, xxmoviexx 

I'm still totally underwhelmed by his attitude.

If this joker reads this far, let him check out this link

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=cruelty_report)

He's been reported to every single agency on the list; his eBay account info has been forwarded to the FBI for the purposes of precisely identifying who he is and from here on in, he can do his apologizing, complaining and threatening to them.

Any abusive or threatening posts - including his menace of posting more animal cruelty videos on this forum - will be reported and will seriously reduce any of his remaining wiggle-room with the powers-that-be.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

countryfried85 said:


> you know for people that are looking out for the wellbeing of people and animals alike you are not very willing to realize that it takes a bigger person to accept that what he or she has done is wrong. i could have just left the video up and only god knows how long it would take for them to take it down, whould you have prefered that?i know that it upset some people and i had enough understanding to take it down for those people. you are very quick to slander people and very slow to forgive them with the exception of the one post from cynthia, and i thank her for her understanding the rest of you should take some lessons from her. she is a genuine person,one that can forgive people for accepting the responsibility that the material posted was offensive to others.
> 
> -countryfried85-



You want to be forgiven? Well I've just gone and re-read your messages to this forum, and no where can I find the words "I'm sorry". I can easily forgive any person who realizes they did something wrong and demonstrates genuine repentance. I'm not getting that from you and I wonder why. You haven't even really apologized for offending people. Simply stating "I realize I posted something that offended some people" isn't the same as saying "I made a mistake and I'm sorry".


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Renee,
> 
> I agree with you. I was the last to post, I wish I hadn't now as I think you are right on.
> 
> Margaret


But I agree with what you said, and think it bears saying. i sat down to comment (a similiar sentiment) before reading Renee's post, maybe if I had read it first I might have not bothered, but I'm good with what's here.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

countryfried85 said:


> you know for people that are looking out for the wellbeing of people and animals alike you are not very willing to realize that it takes a bigger person to accept that what he or she has done is wrong. i could have just left the video up and only god knows how long it would take for them to take it down, whould you have prefered that?i know that it upset some people and i had enough understanding to take it down for those people. you are very quick to slander people and very slow to forgive them with the exception of the one post from cynthia, and i thank her for her understanding the rest of you should take some lessons from her. she is a genuine person,one that can forgive people for accepting the responsibility that the material posted was offensive to others.
> 
> -countryfried85-


Countyfried85, It was not so much the posting of the video as it was the act itself that disturbed us. 

I would like to extend an invitation for you to join us on the forum. You did right by us by taking the video off of U-tube, but the real damage cannot be righted, because the bird is gone. I would much rather have you with us on the concept that every creature has a right to life. As a matter of fact, there was a time when I didn't care for pigeons that much until one feral adopted me. He would wait on the telephone pole for me to get home from work everyday for over a year. Easy target huh? That is exactly what he was for the neighbor kids who shot and killed him for no reason. He died on my back door step.


----------



## countryfried85 (Jan 11, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> You want to be forgiven? Well I've just gone and re-read your messages to this forum, and no where can I find the words "I'm sorry". I can easily forgive any person who realizes they did something wrong and demonstrates genuine repentance. I'm not getting that from you and I wonder why. You haven't even really apologized for offending people. Simply stating "I realize I posted something that offended some people" isn't the same as saying "I made a mistake and I'm sorry".


to many people in this day in age just say they are sorry. i believe that that is a phrase that can only be proven not said. to say that would be pointless if it wasnt back up by some actions.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

> countryfried85
> to say that would be pointless if it wasnt back up by some actions.


It would be pointless to you... and you should back it up by some action.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Look Countryfried, maybe you are a good person at heart...but good people don't get off on hurting people or animals just for fun.

Think about it. You're young enough to get your act together and become a man instead of just another unhappy guy bragging about roadkill in a souped-up Camaro.

We've all screwed up in the past - no one here is an angel. No one here pretends to be, either - but some people here are willing to extend their hand to you. 

Are you big enough to take it?

It's a lot more kindness that you guys offered that pigeon...


----------



## countryfried85 (Jan 11, 2008)

well i am sorry, im sorry that i offended people i have never met before, and i am sorry which is why i took it down in the first place. if i wasnt i would have left it up. and i took it down because i was sorry not because i am afraid of the fbi or the other agencies that were contacted.


----------



## countryfried85 (Jan 11, 2008)

ryannon said:


> Look Countryfried, maybe you are a good person at heart...but good people don't get off on hurting people or animals just for fun.
> 
> Think about it. You're young enough to get your act together and become a man instead of just another unhappy guy in a souped-up Camaro.
> 
> ...


for the record none of the cars i had on you tube were mine they were all my friends, i drive a volvo. i know that noone is perfect and that 99% of people have done something wrong, the other 1%lie. but did all the people here who admit they have done something wrong report it to the authorities, i dont think so you learn from your mistake and move a head in life rather then back. and yea i am big enough to take your hand, if i wasnt i wouldnt have come here in the first place, or i could have come here and kept being ignorant, but im not.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Right: you're sorry, we're sorry, the pigeon's sorry, everybody's sorry tonight.

So everything's ok.

How old are you, dude?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK, folks. I think some of us are way over stepping our bounds here with the personal information that was posted. I have removed that information from the posts. 

If the authorities are looking into this situation, then I think it is time to leave any investigating to the professionals.

The video has been removed from Youtube, and that is one of the things that needed to happen.

I am going to close this thread at this point. If anyone wishes to continue discussing this issue, please start a new thread and be very careful about posting personal information or making accusations that would be better left in the hands of law enforcement officials.

Terry


----------

